# Stihl MS 192T experiences?



## Hummer (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Guys, my first post here, looks like a great forum with knowledgeable sawyers. Maybe you can help me.

I bought a new 200T last week, a great little saw. I've put about 35 hours on it so far. I could use a second one but can't justify spending the big bucks. There is a used (near new) MS192T available locally for $250. What do you think about this model? Is it a reliable unit or will I be in for cheap saw problems? How about the price?

Second question, it has a 16" bar and I'm guessing it has the recommended 61 PMN or 63 PM1 chain. I'd prefer to use the same 14" bar and chain my 200T uses, a 63PMC3 0.050 ga. 3/8 Picco. I'm not clear on the differences in these chains, do I need to change the sprocket as well as the bar on the 192? Is this a practical modification for the 192T?

Thanks!


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 10, 2008)

The 192t is a "trimming saw", where the 200t is a "removal saw". It's a neat, light, little saw that runs well. But it's not a 200 by any stretch! Maybe 1/2-2/3rds the power, but it will get the job done. It's built pretty well, I've even dropped mine 12' out of a tree, stuck in the ground by the bar, and finished the job.
I would take the bar and chain and put that on the 200, 16" is to much for the 192, and what most people like on the 200.
You don't need to change the spocket, it's the same pitch chain no matter what, just the width of the guides/drivers is different. I would step up to the PM chain as soon as the bar is worn out though. I think it's a better chain IMO.
$250 seems a bit steep, I think they are only $280 new?
It's a nice saw, it will make a fine backup and seldom use ground saw. BUT IT'S NOT A 200T, and don't expect it to perform as such!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 10, 2008)

Out here the 192 can be ordered with the PMC chain and bar option...


----------



## Stihl #1 (Apr 10, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> The 192t is a "trimming saw", where the 200t is a "removal saw". It's a neat, light, little saw that runs well. But it's not a 200 by any stretch! Maybe 1/2-2/3rds the power, but it will get the job done. It's built pretty well, I've even dropped mine 12' out of a tree, stuck in the ground by the bar, and finished the job.
> I would take the bar and chain and put that on the 200, 16" is to much for the 192, and what most people like on the 200.
> You don't need to change the spocket, it's the same pitch chain no matter what, just the width of the guides/drivers is different. I would step up to the PM chain as soon as the bar is worn out though. I think it's a better chain IMO.
> $250 seems a bit steep, I think they are only $280 new?
> It's a nice saw, it will make a fine backup and seldom use ground saw. BUT IT'S NOT A 200T, and don't expect it to perform as such!



What he said! Exactly right. It was not meant to replace the MS 200 T either. Maybe supplement it. But it is a nice little saw for the money. The rear handle version is really sweet for a homeowner or just for light stuff. Be aware it has the easy start recoil, primer, like I said more for a homeowner. But it is fun to use.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 10, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> The 192t is a "trimming saw", where the 200t is a "removal saw". It's a neat, light, little saw that runs well. But it's not a 200 by any stretch! Maybe 1/2-2/3rds the power, but it will get the job done. It's built pretty well, I've even dropped mine 12' out of a tree, stuck in the ground by the bar, and finished the job.
> I would take the bar and chain and put that on the 200, 16" is to much for the 192, and what most people like on the 200.
> You don't need to change the spocket, it's the same pitch chain no matter what, just the width of the guides/drivers is different. I would step up to the PM chain as soon as the bar is worn out though. I think it's a better chain IMO.
> $250 seems a bit steep, I think they are only $280 new?
> It's a nice saw, it will make a fine backup and seldom use ground saw. BUT IT'S NOT A 200T, and don't expect it to perform as such!



At my dealer they are now 330 new. I got one from SawKing on FleeceBay virtually new for 240. Maybe offer 225........... It is a nice, light weight, tree saw for removal of branches <6" diam. Bigger than that, I'd climb with a 200T, which will cut ANYTHING!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hummer (Apr 11, 2008)

*Another question on chains*

Hey, thanks guys, I really appreciate your input. I went to see the saw today and it wasn't so new as advertized. Though it probably had less than 10 hours on it, it was beyond warranty, maybe purchased a year and a half ago. The seller couldn't produce the manual, tools, or other documentation.

A local dealer quoted me a new price of $269.99 for the MS192T, with chain, bar, tools and warranty. So, I wasn't about to pay $250 for a second hand unit.

The used machine had a wimpy 16" bar that I'd want to change out, so I offered $170 for it, and the seller passed. I walked away feeling fine about it, I suppose I've been spoiled by using the pro saws. There is a big difference between the 192T and the 200T, enough for me to wait to get what I want.

So, another question:

Can anyone explain or point to an online resource that can help sort out the various types of chains, sizes, the names of their components and definitions of terms such as picco, micro, lp, pm, pmc, pm1, etc.?  It's easy to rely on our good Stihl dealer here but I'd like to have a better handle on chain details.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 11, 2008)

*Why is my dealer so high?*



Hummer said:


> A local dealer quoted me a new price of $269.99 for the MS192T, with chain, bar, tools and warranty. So, I wasn't about to pay $250 for a second hand unit.
> 
> chain details.



Wow! This is the third post I ahve seen with new saw prices significantly below what my dealer asks..... My dealer is very knowledgeable, and he does give me a price break, and he stocks a lotta parts and he can gettem quickly, too. But WOW. I need to travel to Colorado, WAshington, and Connecticut.

Oh well, it's not like I don't already have enough saws......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 11, 2008)

You took the words out of my mouth. For $300 you can get a new one with all the trimmings, so why drop $250 for a used one, irrespective of hours of use? 10 hours, BTW, is nothing to sneeze at. What is that, 30 to 50 tanks of gas? That saw was used and you were not there to watch it being used.

Just my $.02 and congratulations on a great purchase. It's a dandy little saw that will serve you well. I imagine that if I owned a 192 and a 361, I would have all the chainsaw that I would need forever--the little one for pruning and small limbs, the 361 for everything else. So, the Stihl 192 is next on my list.


----------



## Hummer (Apr 11, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Wow! This is the third post I ahve seen with new saw prices significantly below what my dealer asks..... My dealer is very knowledgeable, and he does give me a price break, and he stocks a lotta parts and he can gettem quickly, too. But WOW. I need to travel to Colorado, WAshington, and Connecticut.


We're lucky to have an excellent Stihl dealer here. Free tuneups anytime and always generous with good advice. They must employ 5 or 6 small engine techs fulltime. They'll even tune up my Huskys with a smile on their face, no charge. Apparently they sold about 360 saws last year. This dealer has a big sale every April, two chains for the price of one, etc. Their regular price on the 192T is $299.99, on sale now for $269.96. I bought the 200T for $539.95. Have one more day to decide whether I really need another one.


----------



## SAWITALL (Apr 11, 2008)

New one here. 309.99 with 14" bar


Great saw, just not a 200T, you can also order it with the picco chain here as well.


----------



## chrispy6822 (Apr 11, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> New one here. 309.99 with 14" bar
> 
> 
> Great saw, just not a 200T, you can also order it with the picco chain here as well.




I think that $269.00 is the sale that Stihl has going on now. My dealer has the flyer thing posted and pretty sure I saw it up there.


----------



## pgg (Apr 11, 2008)

For a 192T, they're about 1.5kw stock, I'd go for 1/4 pitch stihl 12" bar sprocket and chain on the saw as delivered no extra cost


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 11, 2008)

1/4 pitch is not available as a factory option in the the USA.


----------



## pgg (Apr 12, 2008)

Bars/worms/sprockets or just chains?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 12, 2008)

bar/worms/sprockets as a factory option for the 192T. You can buy the 1/4 pitch sprocket ($25) and worm ($5.75) and swap if you like. Bars except caving bars are hard to get (almost impossible though Stihl); the chain is expensive (relative to other sizes).


----------



## teacherman (Apr 12, 2008)

*mini = 1/4" ????*

My 192T has a 16" "mini" bar on it. IS that the same as the "1/4" you guys are talking about? I wood have switched out with another small saw, but it is a smaller, narrower chain then 3/8 Picco. My experience up in a tree last week is that it does fine on stuff less than 6", just not a speed demon. Mine came with 2 chains and this bar, so I figure I will just use it like this, because there may be situations where I appreciate the length for the extra reach it provides. If I need more power, I have the 200, which has power in ABUNDANCE.

Oh BTW, I got the carb grommet for the 200 yesterday, and the rear handle version is so light and easy to handle that I recommend it over the top handle for any small non-climbing work. It stihl CLABOH, but handles like an ms 180.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 12, 2008)

no... 1/4 INCH pitch just that... you are talking about Picco (3/8) narrow.

1/4 is a very nice cutting smooth running chain favored by carvers.




I traded my 200T for a 200... love it...


----------



## teacherman (Apr 12, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> no... 1/4 INCH pitch just that... you are talking about Picco (3/8) narrow.
> 
> 1/4 is a very nice cutting smooth running chain favored by carvers.
> 
> ...



Ohh, OK. Thanks, Andy. I want to take up carving, and I know the bars are muy expensivo...no I will not buy a chinajunk one.......

It sounds like I will have to set up a saw or two for carving exclusively....Awww... Oh well. Maybe a new variant on an old theme, the 084 C! Andy, can I get a 1/4 sprocket for teh 084, and maybe someone can press together about ten of those chains to fit a 47" duromatic Bar.....

HAHAHA Caughtcha without your waders on!!! I'll give you some time to go get cleaned up........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 385XP (Apr 12, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Wow! This is the third post I ahve seen with new saw prices significantly below what my dealer asks..... My dealer is very knowledgeable, and he does give me a price break, and he stocks a lotta parts and he can gettem quickly, too. But WOW. I need to travel to Colorado, WAshington, and Connecticut.
> 
> Oh well, it's not like I don't already have enough saws......:greenchainsaw:


 I BOUGHT ONE 2 WEEKS AGO FOR 275.00.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 12, 2008)

*What the heck's this C-E crap doin' on this 'non-homeowner' saw????*

I went into my local dealer's shop last week to get a new maul and check out the 200T and 192T (Poulan XX's getting tired, and I gotta spend my economic stimulus check somehow!). The 200T is right with a 361 now at that dealer. Too damn much for me to spend (might as well get a 361 for that amount of $$$, even though I don't 'need' it).

I shifted one saw to the left and lifted the 192T. Dealer shows me the sale flyer. I'm thinking it's time to actualy purchase a _new_ saw (first time ever).......Then I noticed that the 192 has that damn sleazy-2-start crap. Dealer (who knows I use yellow chain and am not a rookie) sez that the 192 and 192T _only_ come that way now (MS192 C-E and MS192T C-E). Screw that!!! The 192T is listed in the new Stihl catalog as being a "Professional Tree Service Saw"....so why put the "I don't want to break a nail pulling the string on this icky thing" sleazy-2-start crapola on it??? Gonna get a Km130 instead. I actualy _need_ a new trimmer/brushcutter more than a new top handle saw anyways. I can always get another craigslist Poulan micro!!!!


----------



## pgg (Apr 12, 2008)

OK, if the dealer won't rig an alternative bar/chain setup for the customer at original over-the-counter price of the brand spanking new chainsaw, I'd sure be staying away looking for better service, problem being buying stuff there and then in the shop is convenient but the "ya got no other choice bud" stance on prices from some chainsaw dealers is hard to take


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 13, 2008)

pgg said:


> OK, if the dealer won't rig an alternative bar/chain setup for the customer at original over-the-counter price of the brand spanking new chainsaw, I'd sure be staying away looking for better service, problem being buying stuff there and then in the shop is convenient but the "ya got no other choice bud" stance on prices from some chainsaw dealers is hard to take





1/4 inch is oddball here...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 13, 2008)

Eccentric said:


> I went into my local dealer's shop last week to get a new maul and check out the 200T and 192T (Poulan XX's getting tired, and I gotta spend my economic stimulus check somehow!). The 200T is right with a 361 now at that dealer. Too damn much for me to spend (might as well get a 361 for that amount of $$$, even though I don't 'need' it).
> 
> I shifted one saw to the left and lifted the 192T. Dealer shows me the sale flyer. I'm thinking it's time to actualy purchase a _new_ saw (first time ever).......Then I noticed that the 192 has that damn sleazy-2-start crap. Dealer (who knows I use yellow chain and am not a rookie) sez that the 192 and 192T _only_ come that way now (MS192 C-E and MS192T C-E). Screw that!!! The 192T is listed in the new Stihl catalog as being a "Professional Tree Service Saw"....so why put the *"I don't want to break a nail pulling the string on this icky thing" sleazy-2-start crapola on it??? *Gonna get a Km130 instead. I actualy _need_ a new trimmer/brushcutter more than a new top handle saw anyways. I can always get another craigslist Poulan micro!!!!






Get over it.... 1) it's in the "Professional section" to diswade homeowners from buying a top handled saw - think of it as "Professional use..", and 2) the 192's easy start is damn good.. and not like any other so called Stihl "easy-start" systems; so good you wouldn't even know it was installed other than making pulling a breeze.. and it will be on many more saws and trimmers in the near future.....


----------



## 385XP (Apr 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Get over it.... 1) it's in the "Professional section" to diswade homeowners from buying a top handled saw - think of it as "Professional use..", and 2) the 192's easy start is damn good.. and not like any other so called Stihl "easy-start" systems; so good you wouldn't even know it was installed other than making pulling a breeze.. and it will be on many more saws and trimmers in the near future.....


 my new 192 has the easy to start on it and i have no problem with it. my saw has about 50 hours on it no problems with anything.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## maccall (Apr 13, 2008)

Eccentric said:


> I went into my local dealer's shop last week to get a new maul and check out the 200T and 192T (Poulan XX's getting tired, and I gotta spend my economic stimulus check somehow!). The 200T is right with a 361 now at that dealer. Too damn much for me to spend (might as well get a 361 for that amount of $$$, even though I don't 'need' it).
> 
> I shifted one saw to the left and lifted the 192T. Dealer shows me the sale flyer. I'm thinking it's time to actualy purchase a _new_ saw (first time ever).......Then I noticed that the 192 has that damn sleazy-2-start crap. Dealer (who knows I use yellow chain and am not a rookie) sez that the 192 and 192T _only_ come that way now (MS192 C-E and MS192T C-E). Screw that!!! The 192T is listed in the new Stihl catalog as being a "Professional Tree Service Saw"....so why put the "I don't want to break a nail pulling the string on this icky thing" sleazy-2-start crapola on it??? Gonna get a Km130 instead. I actualy _need_ a new trimmer/brushcutter more than a new top handle saw anyways. I can always get another craigslist Poulan micro!!!!




Since I'm not a climber my opinion might not count for much, but if anything ever could make good use of an easy2start feature it would be a climbing saw! I'll say, WTG Stihl!


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Get over it.... 1) it's in the "Professional section" to diswade homeowners from buying a top handled saw - think of it as "Professional use..", and 2) the 192's easy start is damn good.. and not like any other so called Stihl "easy-start" systems; so good you wouldn't even know it was installed other than making pulling a breeze.. and it will be on many more saws and trimmers in the near future.....





Get over it??? Come on Andy. 

1)You act like I have some unreasonable hangup. I'm certainly not alone in my low opinion of the easy-2-start system. Do I need to dig up the previous threads on this???

2)You state that this easy-start system (on the MS192 C-E and MS192T C-E) is not like _any other_ 'so called' "easy-start" systems (_*your own*_ negative opinion of previous Stihl "easy-start" systems shows with the "so-called" qualifier you used). 


3)Since I'm not in the 'Stihl dealer loop' I'd have had no way of knowing that this system is actualy good, unlike all the 'so called' "easy-start" junk they've had before.

4)How hard is it to start a 30cc saw anyways???


----------



## pgg (Apr 14, 2008)

My little 335 can catch me out and raps my fingers with the hard plastic handle enough to make black marks on fingernails, bad news on a frosty morning, hurts like hell, even a shoddy old elastostart would probably help, an easy-start, whatever the hell that is, could be a good idea if it's a non-maintenance gadget


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 14, 2008)

Eccentric said:


> Get over it??? Come on Andy.
> 
> 1)You act like I have some unreasonable hangup. I'm certainly not alone in my low opinion of the easy-2-start system. Do I need to dig up the previous threads on this???
> 
> ...



It was added because arborists asked for it. It is a different set up than the one on the 180,210,250 series. You won't even know it is there.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 14, 2008)

Eccentric said:


> Get over it??? Come on Andy.
> 
> 1)You act like I have some unreasonable hangup. I'm certainly not alone in my low opinion of the easy-2-start system. Do I need to dig up the previous threads on this???
> 
> ...






You were making wild and negative statements without even seeing it, other in the catalogs, and, you were wrong with your facts. The "other threads" you talk about refer to another system Stihl uses, and yes, if you had been talking about that I'd agree with you. Go try a 192 with the EZ recoil.... It feels just like any other recoil except you'd swear it had low compression!


----------



## maccall (Apr 14, 2008)

So this system reminds more of the one Husqvarna uses? (Not implying someone was first or someone else being second, just referring to something I've tried, to understand something I haven't tried, ok..?).

My mother got that on her new Husky string trimmer. I was a bit disappointed with it at first, since it didn't work the same way as the one I have on my 250, but my mother likes it. For the first time she's actually able to start her trimmer her self, without having to take it over to some neighbor to have it started for her. I would still have preferred the 250-ce-kind for her, but, maybe next time.

Not having started a 357xp with autodecomp, but I could imagine that the feel would be about the same. How does it work on the 192 if there's no de-compression taking place?


----------



## teacherman (Apr 14, 2008)

pgg said:


> My little 335 can catch me out and raps my fingers with the hard plastic handle enough to make black marks on fingernails, bad news on a frosty morning, hurts like hell, even a shoddy old elastostart would probably help, an easy-start, whatever the hell that is, could be a good idea if it's a non-maintenance gadget



I think it is just a primer bulb added to the gas line, so there is an extra plastic part or two to check and periodically replace. Mine works well without it.. I better read the manual for instructions. I am spoiled by the pro saws' single switch system......but the bulb sure helps teh Echo trimmer start right up......

Is there more to this system?? Like some kind of comp release???


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 14, 2008)

*Wild??????????????*



Lakeside53 said:


> You were making wild and negative statements without even seeing it, other in the catalogs, and, you were wrong with your facts.



Wrongo. Didn't even look in the newest catalog until I was back home. As I stated in my first post I was actualy at the dealership, picked up the saw, and examined it. I certainly did see the saw, and pulled it over. I didn't open up the saw and examine the easy-2-start guts of course....


Oh, and what "facts" did I present(wrong or otherwise) other than the fact that the 192 saws are only available with easy-2-start (and that I need a trimmer more than a new top-handle saw)? I only presented _*opinions*_. I guess a differing opinion is 'wild'...





Lakeside53 said:


> The "other threads" you talk about refer to another system Stihl uses, and yes, if you had been talking about that I'd agree with you.



Yep...



me said:


> ... I'm certainly not alone in my low opinion of the easy-2-start system. Do I need to dig up the *previous threads *on this???
> 
> 2)You state that this easy-start system (on the MS192 C-E and MS192T C-E) is not like any other 'so called' "easy-start" systems (your own negative opinion of _*previous Stihl "easy-start" systems *_shows with the "so-called" qualifier you used).
> 
> ...










Lakeside53 said:


> Go try a 192 with the EZ recoil.... It feels just like any other recoil except you'd swear it had low compression!



As I stated above, I did try it. Felt weird. Like it had a smoked P/C (had low compression as you stated) Didn't feel any 'easier' to me. It's a 30cc saw..... 

If it's so great, then why isn't it (or a purge bulb) on the MS200T?


Oh crap, more 'wild' opinions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :monkey: 


I'm not trying to get into a pissing contest with you Andy. I just don't take well to having my opinions being dismissed I guess. Don't worry, I'll _*get over it *_!!!!!!!!!!!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 14, 2008)

I think what Lake was getting at, was this is a system that actually works like it's supposed to!!!
I almost get tired of pulling the rope on the thing because it is so easy!! And like you said, it's only a 30cc saw!!!

I ASSUME the reason it's not on the 200t is because it's free of any and all unneeded parts!! The 200 make people there money, and needs to work all the time, te 192 is more of a back up pruning saw.
I would imagine once Stihl gets it to were it's 100% reliable, it may get put on the 200, I doubt it because most owners will throw a fit about something being changed on thier perfect saw, but it MIGHT!!!

Just opinions as well:spam:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, maybe I missed that you actually pulled it over... "and lifted the 192T. Dealer shows me the sale flyer"...

and the wild - "sleazy-2-start crapola on it" part... it's not... but yes, you are entitled to your opinions.


BTW... the 192T only got the decent Easy-start recently. The 192 has had it since inception.

enough...


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 14, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Well, maybe I missed that you actually pulled it over... "and lifted the 192T. Dealer shows me the sale flyer"...
> 
> and the wild - "sleazy-2-start crapola on it" part... it's not... but yes, you are entitled to your opinions.
> 
> ...


So that's what 10nova's look like.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 14, 2008)

Lakeside53]enough...[/QUOTE]
Agreed... :deadhorse:
[QUOTE=Just Mow said:


> So that's what 10nova's look like.



Edit:

Look at all the pretty stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbtree (Apr 27, 2008)

Eccentric said:


> that the 192 saws are only available with easy-2-start



That's not what my close by dealer told me, when I was in last week to order a couple of small parts for my ehp 192T....He said they were available with and without the easy start...he coulda been wrong...since Andy said the difference isn't noticable to a novice.


hey Hummer, I think I'm getting that craigslist 192 for $235. Thanks. Haven't heard back from the guy with shipping costs yet...


----------



## Hummer (Apr 28, 2008)

rbtree said:


> hey Hummer, I think I'm getting that craigslist 192 for $235. Thanks. Haven't heard back from the guy with shipping costs yet...


Good luck, my friend, but be careful. The guy seemed pretty proud of that saw even though he didn't need nor want it. He had another larger, cheapie Stihl that he favored, but few trees or any serious need for a chain saw on his property. Make him a deal that works for you.

Fwiw, I offered him $170 which shocked and probably insulted him, but the lack of documentation and wimpy 16" bar was the killer in the deal for me. I would have given $30-40 more if it had the same 14" bar and chain as my 200T. He told me that when he bought the saw the dealer recommended against the 16". (Which means, he wanted a lighter saw that could could cut bigger wood, but the 192 really doesn't cut it). Use that as you can. Even at $235+20, you'd probably do OK. No promises but it seemed like a clean machine to me. Started right up from cold, but it's not a 200, for sure.

Hummer


----------



## Hummer (Apr 28, 2008)

rbtree, just to clarify, the Craigslist used MS192 you're looking at does not have a primer bulb. Also, the new MS192's at our local dealer do not have primer bulbs.

My new MS200T, now, it has balls! :greenchainsaw:


----------

